# Hario Woodneck



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Anyone got any experience with these?

Just ordered one from Amazon for £20, not bad considering what I spent on my V60 set up and half the price of a Chemex.

What should I expect from this anyway?

Never used cloth.

I know it makes a clean cup, but cleaner than a syphon with a glass rod?

What about body?


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Should be similar to a hario syphon using a cloth filter. I thought about getting one of these at one point but I wasn't that keen on the idea of keeping the filter damp the whole time!


----------

